# Got my new Montego blue 328i sedan today



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I will post the story later, but I just wanted to obey the 12 hour rule. The car is gorgeous and drives like a dream! I drove it back to Penzberg where I am staying. 

Here are a few pics.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Congratulations. Car looks super.

FYI, the thumbnails for some reason are not clickable so we can´t see them in full size. But it does appear you complied with the THR.:thumbup:


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Here are some bigger pics.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks even better. See, I told you posting Fotos was simple. :angel:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks great! Congrats. Looking forward to more pics. 

BTW, are you a podiatrist? Just curious from your name.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Best of luck, drive safely.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Nice Purse you are wearing doc What's up w/ that??!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> Nice Purse you are wearing doc What's up w/ that??!!


Play nicely or I´ll have to tell the forum mod


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice pics! Can't wait to get mine next wednesday.
Judging by Soledoc's pic, it looks like it's really cold in Munich.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

beewang said:


> Nice Purse you are wearing doc What's up w/ that??!!


Must be a European look!


----------



## KingJaffeJoffer (Feb 23, 2009)

Sweet ride. Congrats!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats, enjoy the rest of your trip!

Erik


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new car, looks great! btw, did you happen to see if you got the center ashtray/cig lighter or the storage bin in your car?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

triplefive said:


> Congrats on the new car, looks great! btw, did you happen to see if you got the center ashtray/cig lighter or the storage bin in your car?


I thought tye all came with the lighter and that the sunglass thing was an aftermarket add on.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Snareman said:


> I thought tye all came with the lighter and that the sunglass thing was an aftermarket add on.


I thought so too but just picked up a 328xi sedan with my father only a few days ago and was suprised to see the bin there instead of the ashtray/lighter. I thought it might be a mistake but was told it was now the default for '09.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats Soledoc!!!! Beautiful color combo. Does she have a name yet?:bigpimp:


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, nice color. Enjoy the Trip!


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

It's so much fun to see people get their cars! I'm dying! She looks great Sole!

3 weeks from today and I'll be in mine! Can't wait!


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats! Very sharp and sexy! I gotta say, I love the refresh stylings!


----------



## Indigo2010 (Jan 18, 2009)

Great looking car. Looking forward to the write-up!


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Nice car!*

Nice car! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Lobaeux (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful car, the blue looks fantastic!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

congrats!! car looks beautiful! i'm in bad withdrawal now -- mine is still on the ship, reaches NYC tomorrow. congrats!!! Kash


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

triplefive said:


> I thought so too but just picked up a 328xi sedan with my father only a few days ago and was suprised to see the bin there instead of the ashtray/lighter. I thought it might be a mistake but was told it was now the default for '09.


Huh. Interesting. I guess that's one think I won't have to add to the car.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

beewang said:


> Nice Purse you are wearing doc What's up w/ that??!!


Matches the fur coat... :angel:










Car looks great! Congratulations :thumbup:

BTW Doc... You need to update "Mein Auto"


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Sweet ride and safe travels.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Have a great trip,congrats on the ride,enjoy the adventure !


----------



## bmw-hoya (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful! Have a good time over there and post more pics of your visit, please.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice car and nice fur coat. Both merit the Tony the Tiger seal of approval. Drive safely and stay warm. Looking forward to reportings on the rest of your journey.


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

beewang said:


> Nice Purse you are wearing doc What's up w/ that??!!


From an earlier post, that was a "man purse" that his wife bought him. Not my thing, but it probably works better with the fur coat than a backpack or some sort of daypack.

Men in this country seem to have a much more delicate sense of their masculinity and get threatened more by things that even hit at femininity. In other parts of the world you will see straight guys hug, hold hands, kiss, wear things resembling skirts, etc and they are completely comfortable with their masculinity. :dunno:

Nice car! I like the blue. Have a great trip. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.

The fur coat and snow definitely makes me glad that I delayed our trip to get the 2010 5 series although the wait has been brutal.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

wolfgang0524 said:


> From an earlier post, that was a "man purse" that his wife bought him. Not my thing, but it probably works better with the fur coat than a backpack or some sort of daypack.
> 
> Men in this country seem to have a much more delicate sense of their masculinity and get threatened more by things that even hit at femininity. In *prisons* you will see straight guys hug, hold hands, kiss, wear things resembling skirts, etc and they are completely comfortable with their masculinity.


Fixed.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

rjmill said:


> _In prison... _Fixed.


:slap:

Oh... sorry. Are you talking from experience?


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> :slap:
> 
> Oh... sorry. Are you talking from experience?


You never watched Oz?


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Sweet ride doc. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks guys for the responses. I just got back last night and am back at work today.
I'll post a detailed description with more pics later. 

To answer some of your questions:
1. NO, it's not a fur coat. Distressed leather I believe is the term
2. NO, it's not a purse. European man's carry all. Looked better than a backpack
and functioned very well for camera, passport, book and a few small items. Yes, you 
can thank my wife for that. It was her idea and I felt fine with it over there. Won't be
using it here though.
3. It was cold but not terribly over there. The coldest I ever ran into was -1.5 celsius at the Brenner Pass. In Munich the coldest was around 2 celsius.
4. No cigarette lighter in dash. Just one 12V (or whatever it is) in the center armrest. Worked fine for my GPS power source. They told me it came with a non smoking package...which I didn't order specifically but that's fine. I wouldn't order a cig lighter anyway.
5. Does she have a name yet? Bluey is up there, but that's what my current blue car ('06 volvo S60R is). My kid likes to call it that. We'll see.
6. Oh and yes, I'm a podiatrist as snareman guessed.

that's it for now. More to come....


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

soledoc said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. I just got back last night and am back at work today.
> I'll post a detailed description with more pics later.
> 
> To answer some of your questions:
> ...


What about the... are you a podiatrist?


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Snareman said:


> What about the... are you a podiatrist?


I just edited my post. You guessed correctly!


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

soledoc said:


> 4. No cigarette lighter in dash. Just one 12V (or whatever it is) in the center armrest. Worked fine for my GPS power source. They told me it came with a non smoking package...which I didn't order specifically but that's fine. I wouldn't order a cig lighter anyway.


There were reports of another 12V outlet in the front passenger compartment, but no confirmation. If there is only one in the center armrest, that makes utilizing an Ipod and another 12V device problematic. Have you looked for the second 12V outlet?


----------

